# 6 Pathfinder 2E Iconic Pregen Characters In PDF Format



## nineballl2 (Jul 22, 2018)

Thank you sir, your work is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Robert Kempfer (Aug 21, 2018)

Can we get 4th level pregens too please? (7th, 9,12,14,17th?). I am playing with kids and it takes me hours to make 1 higher level pregen and I need 5 per game x 6 Doomsday Dawn levels after first...aargh. Thanks!
Bob


----------



## ClanPsi (Sep 13, 2018)

I think there' s a bit of an error in there.  The Paladin's Skill Feat is Pickpocket.


----------



## Tabletopbroski (Sep 20, 2019)

Are these somewhere else now?


----------



## Morrus (Sep 20, 2019)

Tabletopbroski said:


> Are these somewhere else now?



No, they're still there.


----------



## Tabletopbroski (Sep 20, 2019)

Morrus said:


> No, they're still there.



You magician you, before it said the page did not exist when I clicked on Fumbus.

Thanks regardless!


----------

